# Alligator Pool Party...



## slim6y (Sep 27, 2012)

Not really that significant, but still, quite a laff really 

[video]http://nz.news.yahoo.com/video/watch/alligators-are-splash-at-kids-pool-parties/7be7d17e-8312-3d07-aca1-bb67dd86023a/nznews_world/[/video]



Interesting, would prefer to see this same party with a 6m salty tho


----------



## lizardman59 (Sep 27, 2012)

Interesting, would prefer to see this same party with a 6m salty tho [/QUOTE]


i thin that would be one enjoyable party:lol:


----------



## slim6y (Sep 28, 2012)

lizardman59 said:


> i thin that would be one enjoyable party:lol:



Untaped snout of course


----------



## mysnakesau (Oct 2, 2012)

Poor lil gator gets his mouth taped closed, though. If it was as good as they say, they shouldn't need to do that.


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 2, 2012)

wouldn't the chlorine be bad for the gators?


----------



## butters (Oct 2, 2012)

Depends on how strong. I know a few croc farms that run chlorine in their grow out ponds.

Crocs don't breathe under water so it's no worse than you going for a swim in a chlorinated pool. Once again it depends on how strong.


----------



## slim6y (Oct 3, 2012)

Plus I'd assume gators (and salties) have a 'system' (for want of a better word) that helps digest salt... And as a large proportion of sea salt is chlorine, I'd imagine they'd actually be fine...


----------

